# Time Team 2012



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

Good start to the new series, with an inaccessible island called Gateholm in Pembrokeshire.







Not sure about the new co-presenter yet. Mary Ann Ochota.   And I missed Mick and his sweater.

Next week they're in Bitterley in Shropshire, investigating the idea that the village was once much bigger.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2012)

ohhhh! I was wondering when this was back on!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

Perfect Sunday evening fare for me.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Perfect Sunday evening fare for me.


Great innit?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 22, 2012)

New presenter? 

(I haven't watched it yet.)


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> New presenter?
> 
> (I haven't watched it yet.)



http://maryanncraig.webs.com/


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://maryanncraig.webs.com/


Yes, her.  I saw her on the thing about Silbury Hill with Neil "Strutting Stag" Oliver.

And the guy from Edwardian Farm is now on it, too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, her. I saw her on the thing about Silbury Hill with Neil "Strutting Stag" Oliver.
> 
> And the guy from Edwardian Farm is now on it, too.



Why do we need all these new people?  We managed fine for years with just Tony.  Are they doing a Gadget Show on us?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

I know. Why must there be change?!


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2012)

Ooh, I didn't know Time Team was back on.  That's my evening's viewing sorted!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm fairly sure that was the same place that *dangerous archaeology series covered about 4-5 years ago.

*Can't remember the name of the series, but they did the copper mine on Anglesey too.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm fairly sure that was the same place that *dangerous archaeology series covered about 4-5 years ago.<snip>


You mean "Extreme Archaeology" the one which had Alice Roberts in it, on channel 4?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> You mean "Extreme Archaology" the one which had Alice Roberts in it, on channel 4?



Yep. Thanks! 

Turns out it wasn't Gateholm they covered, it was some equally inaccessible piece of land called the Kame of Isbister, up in Braveheart country.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2012)

I was not Bitterley disappointed.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm hoping the landscape archaeologist whatwashisname is still on, too, he's a star.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2012)

two sheds said:


> I'm hoping the landscape archaeologist whatwashisname is still on, too, he's a star.


John?  He's great.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> John? He's great.



Stewart Ainsworth that's the man.  


I like this thread saying what TT was looking for last year -
http://www.bajrfed.co.uk/showthread.php?3846-Time-Team-opportunity more than one person remarks that the best thing about the program for an archaeologist is the catering.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah, Stewart.  Yeah, he's great, too.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 29, 2012)

I like Stewart too but reckon he's been replaced by new bloke. Not sure about that Mary- Ann - she don't say much and she don't seem very excited!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://maryanncraig.webs.com/



I know her. Well used to.

I did a improv to sketches class with her and her now husband at city lit a few years back. I liked her and her husband. Me and him did some good stuff together.

She's also done modelling for figleaves.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, Stewart. Yeah, he's great, too.



I always used to confuse him with the bloke who does the geophysics. I was watching an old episode tonight and Johnathon building archaeologist was on and yep he's impressive too. They know frightening amounts, all of them ('there ain't half been some clever bastards')


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She's also done modelling for figleaves.


Any pics...er it's just  that I've got an interest in figleaves


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 1, 2012)

Raksha...I dig her.


----------



## Mab (Feb 1, 2012)

We get it here on two stations and have been watching it for years---Phil is a doll!


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 1, 2012)

i love time team. wish they'd come to ireland though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2012)

Thankfully Carenza's still in it 

I wish one day they would go back to some of these immaculate lawns they dig up to see how well they recover.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 2, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> i love time team. wish they'd come to ireland though.


I could be wrong, but I think they may have already.  They've certainly been to quite a few other places outside the UK.


gentlegreen said:


> Thankfully Carenza's still in it
> 
> I wish one day they would go back to some of these immaculate lawns they dig up to see how well they recover.


She hasn't been in it for years....


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Thankfully Carenza's still in it


No she isn't.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 2, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think they may have already.



there was one in county antrim, under a watchtower i think, but none in the republic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No she isn't.



Must have been watching a repeat ...


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> i love time team. wish they'd come to ireland though.



They went to Newgrange, would love to visit that place.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

Geeks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Geeks.


I partly watch it for the hearty young women rooting about in holes in the ground.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 2, 2012)

ringo said:


> They went to Newgrange, would love to visit that place.



oh, i missed that. newgrange is a great place.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> Geeks.


Hip and socially ept people watch Time Team, in all age ranges. Some of them even have sex lives. Unlike followers of some children's activities.


Snigger. Hope the gamers see this.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll have to tell the wife that our son was an immaculate conception. 

Still, son of God, so win.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 3, 2012)

"Mary-Ann Ochota specialises in anthropology, history and adventure broadcasting."

She's not even an archaeologist? wtf? She's a TV presenter. They may as well have chosen Melinda Messenger to do it.

Tony Robinson is the presenter and the rest of them are meant to be professors and stuff.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 3, 2012)

"Oh we must have a young woman to join the presenting team, people will be turned off by all those men older than 35."


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Oh we must have a young woman to join the presenting team, people will be turned off by all those men older than 35."


 
Exactly. 

Grey Beards unite !1!!!!111!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Mary-Ann Ochota specialises in anthropology, history and adventure broadcasting."
> 
> She's not even an archaeologist? wtf? She's a TV presenter. They may as well have chosen Melinda Messenger to do it.
> 
> Tony Robinson is the presenter and the rest of them are meant to be professors and stuff.


I know.  I don't think it's a positive move.  Nor do I like the intrusion of the guy from Edwardian Farm.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Oh we must have a young woman to join the presenting team, people will be turned off by all those men older than 35."


 

That's the problem with Time Team, it's becoming too sexy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> That's the problem with Time Team, it's becoming too sexy.


Sexy's fine when they have the right credentials!


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2012)

phwoarr!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I know. I don't think it's a positive move. Nor do I like the intrusion of the guy from Edwardian Farm.


He's an actual archaeologist though - and with practical experience of ancient ways ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> He's an actual archaeologist though - and with practical experience of ancient ways ...


 


> Alex Langlands
> 
> Alex studied Medieval Archaeology at the University College London, having been inspired by watching Time Team as a boy. He subsequently returned to take an MA in World Archaeology and is now studying for a PhD at Winchester University. He spent 7 years working in commercial archaeology so he knows how to dig a trench or two. But Alex is best known for his appearances on Tales from the Green Valley, Victorian Farm and Edwardian Farm in which he lived for many months in a manner authentic to the period. Alex loves exploring and understanding the landscape and also learning old crafts and skills, so brings a huge enthusiasm to experimental archaeology.


 
Ah.  OK.  He's in the clear.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 3, 2012)

How long has time team been on that he's managed to do all that since watching it as a boy?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> How long has time team been on that he's managed to do all that since watching it as a boy?


They are on series 19!!!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Oh we must have a young woman to join the presenting team, people will be turned off by all those men older than 35."


 
If they are putting a young woman on the presenting team, can't they bring back someone we like - like Dr Alice Roberts or even Betanny Hughes. Someone who seems really excited by the subject!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> How long has time team been on that he's managed to do all that since watching it as a boy?


Started 1994.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> If they are putting a young woman on the presenting team, can't they bring back someone we like - like Dr Alice Roberts or even Betanny Hughes. Someone who seems really excited by the subject!


Alice Roberts - OMIGOD No ! That accent - 

Betanny Hughes likes her open top sports car a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Alice Roberts - OMIGOD No ! That accent -
> 
> Betanny Hughes likes her open top sports car a bit too much for my liking.


 
What's wrong with her accent??


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> What's wrong with her accent??


 
It's neither fish nor fowl - it's certainly not proper Bristolian - where she was brought up ... it would be interesting to ask an accent expert where they would place her - I certainly can't.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 3, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It's neither fish nor fowl - it's certainly not proper Bristolian - where she was brought up ... it would be interesting to ask an accent expert where they would place her - I certainly can't.


 
Some people just have funny accents. I don't have a really strong sarf London accent (thanks god!) 

Anyway, she's got enthusiasm!! i like presenters who are excited by their subject!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it helps if it's a team effort.
She didn't grate so much when she was only one member of the "Coast" team ..


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 4, 2012)

Is Victor still doing the drawings? He was a Hungarian revolutionary btw


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.  I don't think it's a positive move.  Nor do I like the intrusion of the guy from Edwardian Farm.


Seems a bit out of place on TT,liked him  Edwardian and Victorian farm and Tales from the Green Valley though,anyway TT is on at 16:20 hrs today for some reason.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 5, 2012)

Watching lots of old time team at the moment. Series 7 has some really good digs! And lots of the old faces.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Watching lots of old time team at the moment. Series 7 has some really good digs! And lots of the old faces.


 
Yep I'm working my way through them, too.

And Stewart was on the latest one after all wehey  .


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2012)

At least they haven't moved to the individual "Big Brother" interview to camera like they started to do in "Rough Science" to give their personal emotional response to team dynamics ..


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Seems a bit out of place on TT,liked him Edwardian and Victorian farm and Tales from the Green Valley though,anyway TT is on at 16:20 hrs today for some reason.


Yes, I have no objection to him in his right place. I'm just railing against change! It's all bad, I tell you! Hell in a handcart!

(I'm getting used to him now.  Still not sure about the point of the co-presenter malarkey, though.  To chat up horse-owners?)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, I have no objection to him in his right place. I'm just railing against change! It's all bad, I tell you! Hell in a handcart!
> 
> (I'm getting used to him now. Still not sure about the point of the co-presenter malarkey, though. To chat up horse-owners?)


 

The two newbies felt like spare parts on last night show. Stewart could do all the landscape stuff so didn't need the young blood. And Mary Ann was asked to use her young charm/beauty to get the horse field excavated. Wouldn't have asked if she had been a new middle aged  beardy presenter.


----------



## JimW (Feb 6, 2012)

Seemed very risky to go digging in Dunwich, never know what horror you might unearth:


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...its-Cambridge-beauty-joins-TVs-Time-Team.html
Fucking shame if it's true , TT is one of those series that dos'nt need to be "updated" or "improved" imo,


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2012)

Good grief....

Perhaps they should dumb down some of David Attenborough's stuff, Discovery-style ...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Good grief....
> 
> Perhaps they should dumb down some of David Attenborough's stuff, Discovery-style ...


What's the odds when DA finally retires he'll be replaced by a photogenic piece of totty


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the BBC should use a 17-year old girl with massive breast implants to present coverage of the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I think the BBC should use a 17-year old girl with massive breast implants to present coverage of the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral.


Now I would def watch that


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not convinced by the new presenters and don't need Time Team dumbed down or sexed up.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I'm not convinced by the new presenters and don't need Time Team dumbed down or sexed up.


Neither am I,TT will always be Baldrick,Phil and Mick with his colorful jumpers and mad hair to me.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Now I would def watch that


 
Exactly. Reaching new audiences is more important than the age, gender, breast size or knowledge of the presenters.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Neither am I,TT will always be Baldrick,Phil and Mick with his colorful jumpers and mad hair to me.


 
It's all about what they find during the dig and the dynamic of the team which has developed and evolved and they have found new experts and diggers and they seem passionate about subject - some are good looking, some are funny old beardy blokes. But it's the huge excitement and enthusiasm that happens when they are digging that makes the programme great viewing.

Mary-Ann is not working the excitement - she looks like she isn't sure why she is there.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

Mick has left in a huff:



> Time Team’ archaeologist Mick Aston has quit the series after the show hired a former model as co-presenter.
> 
> Aston, the show's former site director, is said to be angry about the direction that the Channel 4 programme has taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm with Mick on this.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, me too. I've already sent a complaint in to Channel 4 about the needless retooling of Time Team in this series, and am encouraging others to do the same. There's even a handy form for it - http://www.channel4.com/4viewers/contact-us


----------



## silverfish (Feb 8, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> "Mary-Ann Ochota specialises in anthropology, history and adventure broadcasting."
> 
> She's not even an archaeologist? wtf? She's a TV presenter. They may as well have chosen Melinda Messenger to do it.
> 
> Tony Robinson is the presenter and the rest of them are meant to be professors and stuff.



I thoughtbshe had a Masters in archeology from cambridge?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I thoughtbshe had a Masters in archeology from cambridge?


 

She does.  



> Miss Ochota, 30, holds a master’s degree in archaeology and anthropology from Cambridge University.


​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2097965/Veteran-quits-Cambridge-beauty-joins-TVs-Time-Team.html#ixzz1lnzmSkjN​​​ 
However she's also done some modelling and all her brains leaked out under the glare of a camera flash.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2012)

Proper archaeologists work as archaeologists. This means they know what they are talking about, and have some passion for their subject.

Doing an undergraduate degree in archaeology and then going straight off to work in banking or the media or whatever means you might eventually become an experienced banker or media presenter, but you certainly can't be considered an archaeologist.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2012)

ahh time team... one of the best form of comedown television in the south farthings 

since they stopped doing scrap heap challage its all thats left :/


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She does.
> 
> 
> ​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2097965/Veteran-quits-Cambridge-beauty-joins-TVs-Time-Team.html#ixzz1lnzmSkjN​​​
> However she's also done some modelling and all her brains leaked out under the glare of a camera flash.


 
She is able to understand the subject - the fact that it is not her main career suggests it is not her driving passion.


----------



## scooter (Feb 8, 2012)

Been reading the unofficial TT forum and apparently the DM has got it slightly wrong. He's not so much angry at the hiring of the new presenter as angry at the changes they're introducing to show less coverage of the actual archeology.

Meanwhile Mary Ann Ochota has apparently posted on her facebook page :

"Hi Guys, Just wanted to let you know that I'm sad about how this story has been told in the press...I was brought in to be a co-presenter, not an archaeologist, so that I could ask the questions that viewers might be asking. I always loved Time Team, and was very excited to be working with Mick - he wasn't so keen! The series didn't work out quite how I wanted it to either...needless to say I'm not coming back for the next series either!"

That DM article comes from an interview Mick has given to British Archeology where he states his concerns saying that they "cut down the informative stuff about the archaeology". Apparently in an episode at Earls Colne they had someone dressed up as a monk, but in a friar's outfit, not a monk's. 

Francis Pryor agreed with Mick's concerns and said "there were things that Mick and I got cross with in series 19" but went on to say that these had been sorted out in readiness for series 20. He added that before TT archeology in Britain was a narrow specialism: now it is a national pastime and that Mick's legacy is guaranteed.

Finally the producer of TT Tim Taylor has released this statement:

http://www.scribd.com/tim_darch/d/80914164-Tim-Taylor-Statement-regarding-Mick-Aston


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2012)

> This is an important moment for Time Team but I think the process has made both Mick and
> I more aware of its core values and what we need to do to protect them.


He should have written "Mick and me".

Anyway, I'm heartened to read some of this.  It looks like errors have been made but that the team now recognises they were errors.  I hope Mick will be back.  If he decides to remain retired, I hope the values he brought to the programme are reinstated fully.

Also, although I didn't like the role Mary Ann Ochota was asked to play, she does come out of it well with this comment: "The series didn't work out quite how I wanted it to either...needless to say I'm not coming back for the next series either!"  Good luck to her.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2012)

You'd have thought after 18 years they would know how to film a series without cocking it up so that everyone involved wanted to quit.


----------



## scooter (Feb 8, 2012)

tbh I don't mind having Francis Pryor in charge of more programmes. But then I prefer the bronze age ones over all the others. It's an era that's so shrouded in mystery and there was so little technology around.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2012)

scooter said:


> tbh I don't mind having Francis Pryor in charge of more programmes. But then I prefer the bronze age ones over all the others. It's an era that's so shrouded in mystery and there was so little technology around.


He's good on bronze age, but he does seem to have some unsupported hunches when it comes to other eras!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2012)

scooter said:


> tbh I don't mind having Francis Pryor in charge of more programmes. But then I prefer the bronze age ones over all the others. It's an era that's so shrouded in mystery and there was so little technology around.


 
Ritual, you reckon then?

Yes I like them, and neolithic too. Bloody Romans keep getting in the way though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Ritual, you reckon then?


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 8, 2012)

Me and the mrs now use 'probably a ritual purpose' to describe anything we don't understand these days.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 9, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Ritual, you reckon then?


 


I like Francis Pryor a lot - and his books are superb - but Time Team ain't going to be the same without Mick Aston.    Why oh why did they feel the need to tinker with the format?  If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## silverfish (Feb 9, 2012)

Well she's resigned now as well, not a happy bunch of campers

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...hota-quits-Channel-4-archaeological-show.html


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder if Mick might be persuaded back now.


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Ritual, you reckon then?


 
You lot should read some archaeological theory; ritual doesn't mean "we don't know". If you understood why this keeps getting mentioned you'd enjoy the archaeology even more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2012)

We _do_ know.  But it's fun to have a running gag.


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2012)

Good stuff. Shame about Mick Aston, it needs someone of his standing and knowledge of archeaology jumpers in charge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2012)

The sweaters are spectacular.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 9, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Well she's resigned now as well, not a happy bunch of campers
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...hota-quits-Channel-4-archaeological-show.html


Feel a bit sorry for her in a way,not really her fault it hasn't worked out.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 9, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Well she's resigned now as well, not a happy bunch of campers
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...hota-quits-Channel-4-archaeological-show.html


 
She didn't resign according to that and didn't claim to. 

But if Mick Aston has resigned then it's presumably because they were changing the 'direction' of the show and intend on keeping that change with or without that particular new presenter.  If it was because he didn't like her he wouldn't need to resign.  So who knows.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 12, 2012)

wow just watching tonight and i'm really seeing the changes

most of the camera shots are on people not the trench   and they don't try to show you the layering or   wall lines etc.

plus  instead of  showing continual progress  they cut away to talking heads   and they come back  with press reports.


you don't get to actually  se them do archeology.    not  like you used to.  no woder mick was pissed.

i didn't really notice it  till i started looking for it  but  it   really is  diffrent


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm possibly biased because I have zero interest in horse racing but that was the most boring TT I've seen. Even the one where they found fuck all in the trenches was more interesting.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 12, 2012)

This series has'nt been great at all so far,compare and contrast to the re-runs on More4 on Sat mornings


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2012)

Perhaps they've finally run out of interesting things to investigate ?

My main thought as I watch them tear up tarmac and concrete is how much it must cost to put it right afterwards.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2012)

It was poor stuff.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah - i have to say I found the episode boring. A lot of focus on the background story and not enough archaeology.

There is plenty of interesting stuff to investigate!


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps they've finally run out of interesting things to investigate ?


 
No chance.


----------



## treborc (Feb 17, 2012)

I use to play on that bit of land as a kid, and I never had to go over on a line, just walk down to the beach and climb up the other side. The also missed  a place not far from their where they use to chip flint, in a round circle of stone, I found  dozens of arrow heads and an old half hand axe which had broken, how did I know it was a hand axe we tool them to a museum.

But I thought the show was ok but for a while now especially the last one was not as good as the rest a bit to much talking off  the site.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Watched the Edward De Vere episode. a quick bit of research online will tell you that he is thought to be buried in Hackney Church yard. And that he had a couple of houses in Hackney when Hackney was a countryside retreat. A bit of a lame episode.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2012)

I enjoyed the Welsh copper smelting one last week. Partially because a lot of the copper they were smelting came from the valley at the back of my house, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Watched the Edward De Vere episode. a quick bit of research online will tell you that he is thought to be buried in Hackney Church yard. And that he had a couple of houses in Hackney when Hackney was a countryside retreat. A bit of a lame episode.


Yes.  It was a cheap ploy holding back the fact of where he was buried, when any historian would have already known.  It was no mystery; they didn't solve it.  I can't help feeling that was a trick they wouldn't have played in the past.  Shoddy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

the copper episode  was ok   and  some of the de vere stuff was ok.  some nice geophysics 

it's just the framing device is a bit shit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone else notice they shut down comments on the timeteam facebook wall


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 8, 2012)

They've found a series of small walls...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2012)

a ritual site?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. It was a cheap ploy holding back the fact of where he was buried, when any historian would have already known. It was no mystery; they didn't solve it. I can't help feeling that was a trick they wouldn't have played in the past. Shoddy.


 
I wondered why they went there - the priory and De Vere family history story is interesting without throwing in the Shakespeare/ De Vere stuff (particularly when there is lots of research about Edward De Vere).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the copper episode was ok and some of the de vere stuff was ok. some nice geophysics
> 
> it's just the framing device is a bit shit.


Well, the De Vere episode had other faults, too.  Like dropping 3 chapels on us that Phil had dug, in the last few minutes.  The fact was just sprung on us, without having shown us throughout the programme.  There was too much off-dig activity where nothing real was happen except a lot of mentions of Shakespeare.  Yes, yes.  We got that the first time.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2012)

*Channel 4 consigns Time Team to TV history*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/oct/19/channel-4-time-team

bastards


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2012)

two sheds said:


> *Channel 4 consigns Time Team to TV history*
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/oct/19/channel-4-time-team
> 
> bastards


No doubt to be replaced by yet more Gok Wan, Davina Mccall, Come Dine with Me, Embarrassing Bodies, Hotel GB etc  should just have left it prime time and not fucked about with the presenters.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2012)

fuck


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2012)

Bastards


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2012)

At the bottom of the article:

"The final series of Time Team will air next year with a programme looking back at highlights from 250 episodes. There will then be four specials which will play into 2014."


----------



## agricola (Oct 20, 2012)

two sheds said:


> At the bottom of the article:
> 
> "The final series of Time Team will air next year with a programme looking back at highlights from 250 episodes. There will then be four specials which will play into 2014."


 
I hope they include that episode when they went to mid Wales, worked out that the bloke who had invited them there had staged everything (including planting the archaeology) and then confronted him about it.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2012)

Also the one in Series 14 I think where they dug several trenches and found nothing at all. Even that was an interesting programme.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2012)

agricola said:


> I hope they include that episode when they went to mid Wales, worked out that the bloke who had invited them there had staged everything (including planting the archaeology) and then confronted him about it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llygadwy



> Many of the artefacts used for this were genuine, which means that they were removed from their original context (at sites as far afield as Switzerland), thus losing most of their archaeological information. Further, since the artefacts had not been recorded into the archaeological record previously, their presence on this site attests to significant plundering of unknown sites to feed a market for illicit archaeological artefacts. This aspect of the events at this site is treated with considerable contempt by the presenters of the programme.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2012)

http://pryorfrancis.wordpress.com/2012/10/20/time-team-the-end-of-the-road/


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2012)

two sheds said:


> *Channel 4 consigns Time Team to TV history*
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/oct/19/channel-4-time-team
> 
> bastards




Fuckers.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2012)

when i broke my leg  i watched all of time team.   

it was great.

it also works well as background stuff  like  for when your cooking or something


----------



## ringo (Oct 22, 2012)

Shame they'd messed about with the format, not surprised Aston had already walked. Putting in less archaeology and not more was always going to piss them off. I'm amazed that it ran for so long tbh, seeing as its patently obvious you can't dig much up in 3 days.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2012)

ringo said:


> Shame they'd messed about with the format, not surprised Aston had already walked. Putting in less archaeology and not more was always going to piss them off. I'm amazed that it ran for so long tbh, seeing as its patently obvious you can't dig much up in 3 days.


 
I think it lasted as long as it did because it wasnt that much about what they dug up, it was what they did and how they did it.

To take one example that was on the Discovery channel recently, watching Stewart walk around the Isle of Skye trying to find evidence that Spanish mariners might have survived the wreck of their Armada ship (which the rest of the crew were diving on) and finding no evidence (because it was pissing down with rain, the wreck site was at the base of a hundred foot cliff and it was four hundred years after the wreck) was hugely entertaining and surprisingly informative.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 23, 2012)

"we seem to have found a series of small walls".


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2012)

I watched a repeat on the Yesterday channel (the first time I remember watching this channel) in commemoration.  RIP Time Time.  I hope you are buried with your head pointing West, so that when you're dug up some people in gaudy sweaters will be excited.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 6, 2013)

New series which I presume will be the last starts on Ch4 today at 17:25 pm


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> New series which I presume will be the last starts on Ch4 today at 17:25 pm


Cheers.  I'm going next door, but I'll tape it.


----------

